# The things I learned tonight.



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

So, these are the things I learned in my almost five hour meat chopping fest, during which I bagged over 330lbs of meat. 

1. Boneless Beef shank is the single most disgusting thing ever, and I'll never buy it again, even if it is the most affordable beef I've found. 

2. Lamb breast cuts incredibly easily with kitchen scissors.

3. Never squeeze a whole sardine, even just a little.

4. a 28 lb turkey is in fact a really freaking big bird. 

5. Kidney smells bad, which I knew. Eight Beef kidneys all chopped up sitting in a bowl in my kitchen for four hours smells beyone awful. 

6. Pork heart is actually kind of neat, and fun to play with. 

7. Chicken feet creep me out. 

8. I prefer to use pork from food4less than wal mart. 

9. don't listen to the man behind the counter at Los Hermanos market, the talapia isn't ALWAYS whole. some are gutted, but only some. yayy consistency!

10. Goat looks and smells exactly like lamb.

11. never understimate the begging ability of three dogs combined while handling hundreds of pounds of meat. 
11-A. Annie is too darn cute for her own good.

12. Always buy more chicken quarters than I think i need. I run out every time. 

13. Always eat before the meat fest, because I certainly won't have any kind of appetite after, nor will I want to use my kitchen counters for anything for about a week, no matter how much antibacterial I use. ick.

14. If I drop a slab of pork, forget it. It's gone. (thanks griss!)

15. Something about watching my husband dismember a whole turkey, mostly with his bare hands, totally justifies the fruity drink he'll undoubtedly order at dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Thats pretty good, you could write a how to book!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Awesome post.


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

Very awesome post. Meat storm awaits me later today, but only about 115 lbs. :smile:


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow that's a lot of meat to bag at once!!!
I usually just bag a week's worth at a time. :tongue:


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

Linsey, 

Last night I didn't bag on the counters--I know what you mean. I bought a cheap-o plastic table cloth they cut off a roll at Walmart to cover my kitchen table. I had a room to work, and it was a lot more comfortable. Then I just wiped down the cloth, used a bleach spritz on it, and put it away until next time. I won't use it for anything but the meat storm.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

LindaP said:


> Linsey,
> 
> Last night I didn't bag on the counters--I know what you mean. I bought a cheap-o plastic table cloth they cut off a roll at Walmart to cover my kitchen table. I had a room to work, and it was a lot more comfortable. Then I just wiped down the cloth, used a bleach spritz on it, and put it away until next time. I won't use it for anything but the meat storm.


I've tried that, I always end up cutting through them. I don't use a cutting board, have yet to find one I like. Hate wood ones for meat, and the granite and marble ones are no better than our countertop.


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I've tried that, I always end up cutting through them. I don't use a cutting board, have yet to find one I like. Hate wood ones for meat, and the granite and marble ones are no better than our countertop.


My hubby is a chemical engineer and assures me that cutting boards made of polypropylene do not absorb bacteria or germs and clean completely. Mine works great, and I can cut on it well. Just a thought. You had some serious stormin' going on!


----------



## conansmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I just made my monthly bulk order Thursday. 95lbs of food. I do it outside on the lawn. Believe it or not, the dogs will down stay patiently. It's the cat who's the sneaky thief!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha I'm sure Griss loved the pork treats you kept dropping for him.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I've tried that, I always end up cutting through them. I don't use a cutting board, have yet to find one I like. Hate wood ones for meat, and the granite and marble ones are no better than our countertop.


I use one of those flexible plastic cutting board thingys.  (Don't know what they're called really lol). It's thin and flexible and it makes moving things from place to place much easier. I cut the meat on there and then move it to a clean sink to be bagged and tagged until further use. :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Haha I'm sure Griss loved the pork treats you kept dropping for him.


Ohh he only got one. darn thing slickered right out of my hand and in front of his face. They're really good at sitting and waiting patiently... but drop a hunk of pork right in front of grissom, and forget it. He's my most food crazed dog.



harrkim120 said:


> I use one of those flexible plastic cutting board thingys.  (Don't know what they're called really lol). It's thin and flexible and it makes moving things from place to place much easier. I cut the meat on there and then move it to a clean sink to be bagged and tagged until further use. :biggrin:


I love those things. I had one. Cutting board vs. meat cleaver= fail. 


I kind of gave up on cutting boards for my meat fests though because we have marble countertops, and have yet to do any damage to them. I haven't seen a cutting board that gives me enough work space for the like of meat fests we tend to do.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I love those things. I had one. Cutting board vs. meat cleaver= fail.
> 
> 
> I kind of gave up on cutting boards for my meat fests though because we have marble countertops, and have yet to do any damage to them. I haven't seen a cutting board that gives me enough work space for the like of meat fests we tend to do.


Haha...yeah I couldn't see that thing holding up to a cleaver. But they're still so awesome!!! :biggrin:

I haven't had to worry so much about not having enough space yet...I haven't been slicing and dicing 300lbs of meat lately, but I can understand that a 1' X 2' piece probably wouldn't cut it. :biggrin: I made a pun. lol


----------



## mollygloggs (Feb 16, 2010)

*Meat Cutting Tips*

Hi - I liked your post. So far I've been trying various 'parts' and am considering ordering a case of pig feet next! I got a good deal on Bone In Pork Butt Roasts this weekend. Last day, so marked down and then buy one get one. So I got like 15lbs for $11 or so. I then came home to cut up each roast in to approx. 1.5 lbs chunks for feeding to my furry kids. I had the hardest time cutting those darn things! I ended up having to cut chunks of meat off in some cases and not being able to split the bone. I have asked my hubby to dig up his meat hack saw. Next time perhaps I'll as the butcher to zip it through the meat saw. On another bargain note, I was feeling pleased as I caught the meat manager at my local store getting ready to toss 8 packs of chicken gizzards. He discounted them for me and I got each for 50 cents or so. I think the biggest pack cost 71 cents. Excellent! I've found a new thrill in finding good bargain meat and 'parts'.


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

mollygloggs said:


> I've found a new thrill in finding good bargain meat and 'parts'.


Yep, gotta troll what I call "the weird meat section." :biggrin:


----------

